# Urgent transport needed from Colchester Essex to Norwich



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Feline network
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? not sure would have to check with your own companies 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? handover form
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed: British short hair 
Name(s): Ralph 
Sex: Male
Age(s): 11 - 12 weeks
Colours: Pure White
Neutered: no too young
Vaccinated: yes
Any known medical issues: none known
Any known behavioural Issues: none known

Any other information: he is being left long hours on his own so we would like to get him to the foster home ASAP

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Colchester Essex
Location End: County & Postcode Norwich

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Colchester, Essex, UK to Norwich, Norfolk, UK - Google Maps

If you can help please email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread by clicking on the following link

View topic - Urgent transport needed from Colchester Essex to Norwich • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

we have colchester to ipswich covered can anyone help from ipswich to Norwich?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

can anyone get a pure white British short hair kitten from ipswich to Diss please? either tonight after 4.30 or tomorrow after 4.30 please?or any time Saturday? we would like to get him out sooner as he is being left for very long hours on his own

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...wMdyeEQACnnvEQ2RZPZRzGYstgN-j1R5Q&mra=ls&z=10

If you can help please email me at [email protected]

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

here is a picture of him safe in his foster home, if anyone is interested in adopting please contact Debbie at Home


----------

